# First confirmed case of Corona virus in Nashville Tennessee.



## Ronni (Mar 5, 2020)

In Williamson County, one county away from us.  

I refuse to get hysterical about the Corona Virus, but I want to stay safe nonetheless.  As with flu, elderly and infants are at highest risk. My California son Corey,  who is a paramedic firefighter, assured me that as Ron and I are in excellent health with no medical issues we are at far less risk than my counterparts with compromised immune systems, and/or those who are fighting existing medical conditions.

He advised us to relate to it as we would flu....biggest thing is wash hands. don’t touch  face. etc.

He also advised liberal use of hand sanitizer, which is sold out EVERY DAMN WHERE!!  Online and in our local stores both, it's just sold out.  Thankfully my daughter Paige is a couponer, and she has a stockpile which she said I'm welcome to come take from to make sure we have sanitizer everywhere, not just at home, but also for Ron in his work truck, in his cooler, lunch pail etc.

When I complained that I can't get any extra other than what I already have at home and what paige can supply me with, he suggested Clorox type wipes as an acceptable alternative.  Wash surfaces with it, wipe hands with it etc. And also rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle will do the same kind of job, as that's what's suspended in hand sanitizer anyway.

We're taking reasonable precautions, and unless things get really really scary, we'll go on about life as usual, with those extra measures to hopefully prevent any kind of spread of the germs.

My sweet son Cameron also reached out to me, concerned that as I'm pushing 70 and Ron even older, will be at greater risk and asked what he can do to help, if Ron or I need anything etc.  I assured him that we've been taking precautions and been in touch with his paramedic brother.  He was relieved, but assured me that if things got bad and we felt like we needed to hunker down and not go out for a while, he made sure we knew he would completely support that effort, pay for our overhead because we'd be losing money not going out to work, and could easily cover our costs for a couple months if it came right down to it.

I am SO GRATEFUL for my wonderful, supportive family!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 5, 2020)

Sorry to hear it's in your state now.  That must be unsettling.  Please stay safe.  My brother 's state has it now too and some have died.  They are telling seniors to stay put.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 6, 2020)

Wow, your area is really taking it tough.
Our small local hospital is already taking step to prevent the spread of this virus.
My wife and I are staying close to home.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 6, 2020)

The world is a small place with airlines transporting people everywhere....  That is how we got 2 confirmed cases in our area yesterday. 
An international flight from Egypt to  Houston brought it here.

From my  post in another thread:
Yes, a man and woman on an International Flight from Egypt to IAH (Houston) tested positive yesterday and are in a local hospital.  
The woman teaches at Rice University in Houston.  
Another man, on the same air flight may have also tested positive. ?? .. He's confined in Stafford  TX  (Fort Bend Cty) I think.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> The world is a small place with airlines transporting people everywhere....  That is how we got 2 confirmed cases in our area yesterday.
> An international flight from Egypt to  Houston brought it here.
> 
> From my  post in another thread:
> ...


@Bonnie, I hadn't heard that yet. Oh no! Be careful.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I am SO GRATEFUL for my wonderful, supportive family!!


Yes indeed! Gee, you folks are sure getting clobbered. Take care.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> @Bonnie, I hadn't heard that yet. Oh no! Be careful.



Just checked again this morning,  and see this news:

Local officials late Thursday reported two additional presumptive positive cases of COVID-19, one in the county and the other in the city.
In the city's case, a man between 60 to 70 years old is experiencing "mild symptoms." He is currently self-quarantined at home. In a news release, the city said there is still no evidence of community spread. The other case involves a man, also between 60 and 70 years old. He is from an unincorporated area in northwest Harris County and is hospitalized in stable condition.

Earlier, county officials announced one man and one woman in the unincorporated area of northwest Harris County tested positive for COVID-19. The tests have been verified by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, authorities said.
*That brings the total to four confirmed cases of new coronavirus in Harris County.*


Want to add,  Harris County  is a huge county ... third largest in the country.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Just checked again this morning,  and see this news:
> 
> Local officials late Thursday reported two additional presumptive positive cases of COVID-19, one in the county and the other in the city.
> In the city's case, a man between 60 to 70 years old is experiencing "mild symptoms." He is currently self-quarantined at home. In a news release, the city said there is still no evidence of community spread. The other case involves a man, also between 60 and 70 years old. He is from an unincorporated area in northwest Harris County and is hospitalized in stable condition.
> ...


I'm relieved it's only four, but still. Nothing known here yet, but southern CT is right next door to Westchester County NY and NYC. A lot of people down there work in the city and commute on the train every day. It's just a matter of time.

I take it your Harris county is not densely populated.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I take it your Harris county is not densely populated.



Over  5  Million in Harris Cty. these days,  not counting surrounding areas  . . it's way too populated.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 6, 2020)

8 have died in nursing homes in Washington and many have contracted the virus where my brother, his wife, my 2 nieces and their husbands and 2 daughters live 

They have told seniors to lay low and that's what my brother and wife are doing.  But he said he has to go out for his walks or he'd die of lethargy.  I hope and pray they will all be alright!


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 6, 2020)

I live in N/E Tennessee and am scheduled for angioplasty and possible stents in my right leg March 16th and 3 weeks later the same in left leg. They are 90% blocked. I am canceling this until this virus is gone. A hospital is no place to be right now unless its an emergency.


----------



## oldman (Mar 6, 2020)

I posted in another thread that one of the morning shows had a doctor on who talked about taking precautions. He recommended using hand sanitizers with at least 60% of alcohol. Also, we can use either Clorox or Lysol wipes. If your store is out of hand sanitizer, we can make our own by using isopropyl alcohol and aloe. There are many other recipes available on the net for making hand sanitizer. 

If you are traveling by air, do not be embarrassed by taking sanitizer wipes and wiping off the trays in front of you and also the armrests and anything else you think should be wiped. Also, if using the lavatory, put on sanitized gloves before going to the lavatory. Then, when you have flushed and opened the door, turn around, remove the gloves and toss them down the paper towel disposer. 

When I was the pilot, I used sanitizer wipes every time I climbed into the cockpit. I learned that very early in my career. I wiped most everything off with a sanitizer wipe. I always had a box or two in my flight bag.


----------



## oldman (Mar 7, 2020)

I carry “Nice ‘n Clean” antibacterial wipes when I fly. They are available at Walmart. First thing I do after being seated is to get out the wipes and start wiping. Even if there is no threat of a virus, I use these religiously when flying.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 7, 2020)

One of the CDC recommendations is to keep your hands away from your face because the virus can be transmitted through the mucus membranes of the mouth, nose, eyes.

Since becoming mindful of this I’m seriously shocked at how frequently I touch my face!!!  If you’d asked me I would have told you hardly ever. Think again Ronni!

Try it yourself. Unless you’re very unusual you’ll be amazed at how frequently your hand travels to your face for even the most innocuous of things...adjusting your glasses, removing an irritant from the corner of your eye, rubbing your nose, resting your finger or a hand on your mouth, rubbing your forehead....so many things!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2020)

This morning the news reported a woman in Westchester county NY who works over the state line into CT in 2 hospitals, may have it. She is self-quarantined.

She had no patient contact and had little contact with anyone else. They managed to identify the few workers she did have contact with and are testing them.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 7, 2020)

I live in Washington State, just north of Seattle.    Sadly, a lot of folks aren’t taking these warnings seriously.   This morning, a Starbucks barista has tested positive.   Gee, wonder how many folks were in contact with this person prior to being diagnosed.    The malls around here, the folks who have small children and they’re out playing at their friends homes.   Schools, colleges are shut down.   Go to the grocery store, Costco, etc.   no toilet paper, water nor hand sanitizers.    We’re all wondering what folks need that much toilet paper for.   Our Canadian border is screening folks or not allowing them to come into our country.    Have no idea how long this madness will last.   The nursing home out here that has so many cases, isn‘t saying a thing.   No one knows how these elderly patients became exposed.   I wish President Trump would shut his mouth with his ideas and allow the folks who are informed do their jobs.   Also, why does he not want all those poor folks sequestered on a cruise ship off the coast of California not be counted in the totals?   Hats off to the first responders for responding to and taking care of the folks who are sick.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 7, 2020)

03-07-20 U.S. 308 Cases, 17 Deaths,  Not counting 21 cases of people testing positive on a cruise ship off the coast of California.
My city Houston 8 cases.


----------

